# Crazy pleco attacking p's..



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I have 6 reds (6.5'' - 9''), one cariba (6.5'') and one ternetzi (7.5'') living in a 125 with a 12'' pleco.

These fish were not raised together, as 4 reds were givin' to me 3 weeks ago and I bought the cariba and the ternetzi a month 5 weeks ago. Water specs are all fine; I do frequent waterchanges but there's been a lot of aggression lately.. many big fin nips. The cariba and the ternetzi have perfect fins..

The pleco dosen't seem to help things as he chases the p's away for food. He seems to bring a lot more stress in there.

Here's the video of the action.. Insane pleco..

What should I do with this pleco ??


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think we need my big boy to take care of that stupid pleco..

<-----------------------


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool vid, thats one pissed off pleco lol. He sure can hold his own in there. Not sure what you should do with him though, wont cause any harm, just stress. I think you could just leave it in there.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

p*ssy reds

cool vid though man angry pleco


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

coutl said:


> *p*ssy reds *
> 
> cool vid though man angry pleco


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Your reds couldnt catch that pleco anyway


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That pleco is just mean...and angry !!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

coutl said:


> Your reds couldnt catch that pleco anyway


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pleco


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome video! I have heard of this aggresive Pleco phenomena for a while now. Glad someone finaly posted a video! Thanks for posting!









I have had them on and off for 20+ years, my biggest I have now at 7". No aggresive behaviors, but I must say that fish has BALLS! He takes the P's food if the 2 dont get it before it hits the sand. They always take it off him, but he isnt that big. He must be on the P's sh*t list as he has been hiding for the last couple weeks.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

coutl said:


> Your reds couldnt catch that pleco anyway











Whose reds?

I have 56K, a bit behind by the time I saw the whole video, worth the wait.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

good video,but dont feed them for 3 days and lets see who the p*ssy is!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

MIKE JONES said:


> good video,but dont feed them for 3 days and lets see who the p*ssy is!!


I feed them daily cuz I fear they'll attack each other...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Tell you what, send the angry pleco to me. I'll give it a good home.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

It has just been proven that a pleco is more aggressive than piranhas!!! HAIL THE NEW KING OF THE WATERS!


----------



## pistol (Oct 26, 2005)

thats crazy man, pleco from the depths of hell!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

my pleco does the same thing, looks like those reds have quite a few fin nips


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> my pleco does the same thing, *looks like those reds have quite a few fin nips*


This is why I'm thinking of taking that pleco out... to give my p's more food/space and give them less stress...

About a week ago, all the reds turned black are became very aggressive... I think they are setting their territory... so aggression is normal, but I'd like to see less of it.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

The Pleco isnt the one dishing the fin nips is he? Can they bite?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Cool pleco dude, i wouldnt get rid of it.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

77gp454 said:


> The Pleco isnt the one dishing the fin nips is he? Can they bite?


Ive heard of instances where a pleco has attached to a flat type of fish and chewed on its side before. MY pleco doesnt give chase like that one but he will steal food right out of a P's mouth. That is one Pizzd off Pleco lol. It seems as soon as they figure out they got armor the just dont care anymore. Ive seen my P's bite at mine he just stays there or tries to slap them with his tail. They got Ballz.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

pleco's got armor?

or just think thay do?


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

I was actually thinking of getting a pleco to put in with my reds. Anyone have thoughts on this mix. Was thinking the pleco might be able to take care of some of the waste on the rocks & plants. But what if anything may it do to the temperament of the reds? Anyone with experience - good or bad?


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Lol thats funny. 1st time seeing that. I actually like plecos (fancy ones). If it can chase a piranha that tries to take its meal, I say its a keeper.








to that pleco. Hope to see him live a long time


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

yea funny you are all talking about plecos, I just picked oone up a few hours ago from my LFS. It's not the regular ones you see though it's something a little but more different called a butterfly pleco instead of sh*t brown it's black with yellow spots but the body design is the exact same and went for about double the price as the more common pleco, he is in with my 5" RBP and no aggression towards each other yet.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

My plecon does the same to my cichlids you could give him somewhere to hide but if you were to do that he wouldl lose his aggression then become an easier meal for the P's.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Guys, is everyone blind or something?

Dude your pleco is the least of your concerns man, some of your RBP are seriously beat up. Maybe you should think of triming down your shoal.

Hater


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Hater said:


> Guys, is everyone blind or something?
> 
> Dude your pleco is the least of your concerns man, *some of your RBP are seriously beat up.* Maybe you should think of triming down your shoal.
> 
> Hater


I know... 
I got the cariba and the ternetzi on June 24th and four of the six reds 3 around the 14th of July... that's a lot of new fish living together in a short period of time. The two older reds that I already had have nice fins, just like the Cariba and the tern. It's the four new ones that are beat up. I think that there's a big territorial dispute going on. And I know I have at least the 2 rbp that I should give away... thing that I'm eventualy gonna do. But for now, I'm trying to lower aggression in that tank. I feed daily and do waterchanges every 3 days. I added peat moss in my filters and lowered the water temperature. The pleco is just competing with the p's for food and stressing them when chasing them. I think he's cool and would like to keep him. But maybe he's responsible for a big part of the aggression that has been going on in the tank.. This is why he concerns me..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> yea funny you are all talking about plecos, I just picked oone up a few hours ago from my LFS. It's not the regular ones you see though it's something a little but more different called a butterfly pleco instead of sh*t brown it's black with yellow spots but the body design is the exact same and went for about double the price as the more common pleco, he is in with my 5" RBP and no aggression towards each other yet.


Why put a more expensive pleco in with piranhas? Chances are it's going to get eaten anyway. I've tried putting plecos in with my pygo shoal three times and the longest lasting one was 3 months.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

my plecos are puss's every night the oscar has his way and bullys them,,


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

hahahahqa i'm still laughing... hahahahaha man i've never seen such a wonderfull and aggressive pleco. i love that bad boy.... what you shoul do? selling it to me. i had to give away a 12" pleco cause my 3 reds where constantly attacking and biting him.... in this case you should not worry...it's just a little bit of stress. if he'll thake too much confidence, don't worry, thy'll beat him up in one second. belive me









awesom video man, i love your pleco


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats one wicked pleco


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I had a pleco in with a well fed Gold spilo and he bit the pleco's face off and left the rest to rot.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

I've seen a HUGE pleco around 14" go head to head with a large texas cichlid. The texas would always start sh*t but in the end would always back down. Almost looked like the pleco would swim full speed and ram it in its side.

Also I've seen a large 12" or 10" black shark like this one http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/970/25009538.JPG
...in a large cichlid tank, easily holding his own with the others which were RD, Buttikoferi and a Jag. I couldnt believe how fast it moved! Struck like lightning. Didnt know they can be tough.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I watched the video for the second time since you have a cool setup and it dawned on me there is no algae for the pleco to eat. Maybe you should pick up some algae wafers from the pet store.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

shanker said:


> I watched the video for the second time since you have a cool setup and it dawned on me there is no algae for the pleco to eat. Maybe you should pick up some algae wafers from the pet store.


Well, the tank is always pretty clean.
The pleco normally eats the leftovers the p's don't eat. He has plenty of food. Right now, I'm trying to get my p's eat pellets. They crush them in bits and spit it out right after... plenty of more food for the pleco. But I noticed that the pleco was bitten a few times on his fins lately. I don't know if he'll still be as aggressive, as the p's don't get their regular lunch... It will be fun to watch what will happen !


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

thats a gangster ass pleco lol


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

what type of plec was in that video? To me it looked like a big Gibby/sailfin pleco


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

jesterx626 said:


> what type of plec was in that video? To me it looked like a big Gibby/sailfin pleco


I think it's just a common pleco. I dont' know much about them.. he was given to me...


----------



## Defuser (Jul 27, 2007)

Big plecs can handle their own


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Great pleco!








But in a few month when piranhas will increase in size a little bit more your pleco will die, is just a question of time


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

shanker said:


> I watched the video for the second time since you have a cool setup and it dawned on me there is no algae for the pleco to eat. Maybe you should pick up some algae wafers from the pet store.


ya mabe thats who the dude is takin all these chances ,,,


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, I have some algea wafers, so I'll try that to see what happens !


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats fantastic!!! My pleco does the same thing when its feeding tiome. My pleco will swim up to the P's and head butt them if they get too close

to his eating area. It's like a little underwater bar fight.


----------

